# Chile's Chile Lime Marinade for Grilled Chicken



## chilerelleno (Oct 2, 2021)

*Chile's Chile Lime Marinade for Grilled Chicken*

3c lime juice, I use bottled juice
Zest, juice and pulp of 4 fresh limes,
1c Evoo or your preferred oil
1c Vinegar, AC or white
1/4c Kosher salt
4T of chile powder
_(I use 50/50 Ancho/Guajillo, use some Arbol if you want some heat.
If you like it spicy go straight Arbol, and you can add up to twice as much.)_
3T ground Annatto for color, or Achiote for added spices
2T minced garlic
1T Mexican oregano
2t ground Cumin

Combine everything and whisk well and then refrigerate overnight to let flavors meld.
Taste the marinade before use to see if it needs a last minute adjustment before use.

Then marinate the chicken for at least 6 hours and as long as 12 for deeper flavor.

This marinade is great on just about anything being grilled, but please take note that when using a heavily acidic marinade such as this on seafood remember that you only need to marinate fish or shrimp for a very short time, e.g. shrimp/scallops 10-15 minutes, 1/4"- 1/2" fillet 15-20 minutes.
Best to marinate a short time and then mop with it during cooking.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 2, 2021)

That’s spot on flavor town!


----------



## schlotz (Oct 2, 2021)

Wow, with about 5 parts acid to one part oil that chicken is going to be interesting and definitely tenderized. Might have to try it.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks awesome Chile! Thanks for postin!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2021)

Ever try brushing that on shrimp while grilling them?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 2, 2021)

Sounds amazing. I'm thinking a splash of pineapple juice to get the party started?


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 2, 2021)

Thank you for sharing, chile! Never heard of  ground Annatto but just ordered it from Amazon... Got to try this marinade... because it sounds interesting!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice! I could see this on Pork too...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh yeah, that sounds like the ticket.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 2, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Wow, with about 5 parts acid to one part oil that chicken is going to be interesting and definitely tenderized. Might have to try it.


Yes, that's the idea.
The oil is basically just to help the spices adhere.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 2, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Ever try brushing that on shrimp while grilling them?


You betcha!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 2, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Sounds amazing. I'm thinking a splash of pineapple juice to get the party started?


Thanks
With this one I'm going for heavy Chile Lime flavor.
I can definitely see any good juice added to this recipe or in lieu of the lime, e.g. pineapple, mango, sour orange.
Mmmmmm, _'Chile Pineapple'_ sounds great!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 2, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Thank you for sharing, chile! Never heard of  ground Annatto but just ordered it from Amazon... Got to try this marinade... because it sounds interesting!


Quick, add some Achiote paste to your order!
Achiote is ground annatto with several herbs and spices added, it is great for many Mexican, Latin American and Caribbean recipes


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice! I could see this on Pork too...JJ


Great on fish too


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2021)

This is quite similar to my Fajita Shrimp Marinade...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks awesome! Glad to see you posting!! I’d assume this would be good on flank or skirt steak too? Looks like a great overall marinade of flavor goodness.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 2, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Great on fish too



This marinate is very similar to what we use when we make fish tacos...


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 2, 2021)

NOTE:
When using a heavily acidic marinade such as this on seafood remember that you only need to marinate for a very short time, e.g. shrimp/scallops 10-15 minutes, 1/4"- 1/2" fillet 15-20 minutes.
Best to marinate a short time and then mop with it during cooking.



> How does citrus “cook” raw things, like fish in ceviche?
> 
> Technically speaking, cooking requires heat, so ceviche (also known as seviche or cebiche), a dish in which raw fish is marinated in citrus juice, isn’t cooked. But it’s not exactly raw, either. Both heat and citric acid are agents of a chemical process called denaturation. In this process, the heat or citric acid changes the proteins in the fish, unraveling the molecules and altering their chemical and physical properties. When fish is bathed in citrus juices, this process of denaturation turns the flesh firm and opaque, as if it had been cooked with heat.
> 
> But how long do you need to marinate fish in citrus juices before denaturation takes place? Well, it depends on the type of fish and how you like it “cooked.” After soaking in citrus juices for just a few minutes, fish develops a firm, opaque exterior but maintains a raw, sashimilike interior. If you marinate the fish too long, it may seem tough and “overcooked”—and the citrus juices can overpower the flavor of the fish. Whatever type of fish you’re using, it’s important to cut it up into bite-size strips, because the increased surface area will make it easier for the citric acid to do its work. A flakier fillet, like flounder, snapper, or sole, or tender shellfish like scallops may only need to marinate for about 15 minutes. Quarter-inch strips of mahi mahi, a hearty and dense fish, could take closer to 50 minutes or an hour to “cook.”


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 3, 2021)

Going on the list.  Thanks for sharing John.


----------

